# Where do you get this from?



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of you that have bought it, I'd like to know where you got the Black Waterfall Foam that I see mentioned a lot here on the forums please.

If you also have a picture of the can, please post it on here so that I know exactly what to look for.

Thanks,
D


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://greatstuff.dow.com/

Its great stuff and you can find it in home depot.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the tan colored one right? I'm looking for the black colored type.

Thanks
D


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the only place to get Black Waterfall Foam is online - that's a bummer because it ends up being quite expensive for just one can. :roll:


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

there's beckett waterfall foam that i found at my local osh hardware.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

D-007 said:


> Looks like the only place to get Black Waterfall Foam is online - that's a bummer because it ends up being quite expensive for just one can. :roll:


I just bought another can of black waterfall foam at Home Depot. I have bought it at pet shops and garden centers, just about anywhere you see pond stuff sold. I have seen a few online sales that might have been worth it. The best one was a 3-pack, but the cans don't have an indefinite shelf life, so if you don't have lots of projects in the works....

The tan Great Stuff eventually disintegrates underwater. I used it for a few projects years ago when the waterfall foam was not available. The tan color makes the water look yellow. The Great Stuff gradually turns orange and loses its strength and becomes very brittle.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll check on Home Depot next week, thanks 

D


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I got mine at Lowes , if HD doesn't have it check there.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i worked at home depot and we had it. it was out in the garden section with the pond supplies


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I checked Lowes and they didn't have it; will check out Home Depot tomorrow.


----------

